# The Martian



## Starbrow (Oct 11, 2015)

Spoiler Alert:

I loved the Tolkien reference in The Martian. The code name for their project was Elrond. All the scientist guys knew the reference, but it had to be explained to the media person that it was because of the secret Council of Elrond in LOTR. 
It seemed like most of the theater got it, too, but I had to explain it to my husband.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 12, 2015)

I have the book but haven't read it yet. It looks really good as does the movie.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

Starbrow said:


> Spoiler Alert:
> 
> I loved the Tolkien reference in The Martian. The code name for their project was Elrond. All the scientist guys knew the reference, but it had to be explained to the media person that it was because of the secret Council of Elrond in LOTR.
> It seemed like most of the theater got it, too, but I had to explain it to my husband.




I found that scene extremely funny because Sean Bean was there! LOL!! I wonder if he got through that scene clean without laughing at the pun. Perhaps that was even intentional.


----------

